
In Silicon Valley, Plans for a Monument to Silicon Valley - tbgvi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/09/technology/silicon-valley-monument-landmark.html
======
hindsightbias
Well, it being Monday morning, I can't wait for the suggestion meme to get
started.

